# Bradford Bypass and Pandora - Aug 2013



## PaulPowers (Sep 12, 2013)

BRAP BRAP BRAP SWEET TING

I was coming back from Newcastle (the real one not the fake one near Stoke) and needed a break from driving so decided to get a bit moist.

Bypass is a massive pipe pretty deep under Bradford with lots of walking for a few redeeming features such as the huge climbs up to street level.

Like a dick I forgot my tripod (it's normally on my bag and I didn't check) so these are all hand held so I'm sorry about how flat they look

























.
















































​Cheers for looking


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 12, 2013)

Amazing feat of engineering.


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 12, 2013)

Wow, still a set of photos most of us would be proud of with a tripod! 
Looks quite an awesome adventure this one! 
Cheers for sharing!


----------



## Sidsdx1988 (Sep 19, 2013)

Wow! Great report! You were not joking about the herculian climes to street level! jesus, thats a few feet up..
keep up the good work my man!


----------



## night crawler (Sep 19, 2013)

All I can say is I wich my hand hled turnd out as well in daylight. Great photo's


----------



## empirewindrush (Sep 27, 2013)

Wow ! Go up to good old bradistan every day and never had any clue this was there !! even on maps and sewer maps ect can't find anything... good pic though , and excellent work x


----------



## beccaboo (Sep 28, 2013)

looks very cool nice set of pics amazing for no tripod!


----------



## g197- (Sep 29, 2013)

This is a great set. Amazing what is underneath us.


----------

